
Show HN: Emojifs – Create Animated GIFs from Emojis - scottatmu
https://www.emojifs.com/
======
scottatmu
Hi All!

I'm calling this one of my ugliest MVPs I've ever launched, sorry. I really
launched this as a way for me to easily take a script coded by Pieter Levels
and shared on Twitter
([https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/1060282680338636801](https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/1060282680338636801))
to create GIFs from Emojis and make an easy to use form for myself.

------
quickthrower2
My keyboard has no emojis. Some default ones would be nice to see what this
does.

------
overcast
I dig it, people are already telling little stories with a string of emojis.
It would save a step if you had reusables ones.

~~~
scottatmu
On my "gotta make that happen" list.

trying to think of a way to do something like

[https://www.emojifs.com/️🆒](https://www.emojifs.com/️🆒) where people can
place the emojis in the URL and it will generate the GIF ... just not sure how
supported emojis in URLs are.

------
gitgud
🆒

🆕

🆓

